# I love this hat!



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

http://web.archive.org/web/20101102033933/http:/www.popknits.com/index.php/patterns/page/caroline/

Might take a while for the link to load but I think worth the wait or it may pop right up!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

Interesting hat, but more importantly to me, how did you get a direct link through the WayBackMachine? I didn't think you could do that.


----------



## Pittsy (Jan 4, 2013)

Love this hat. Had seen and saved it previously. Wanted to knit it for my DIL for Christmas last year, but never did get around to it. Will shoot again for this year. Thanks.


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Popped right up. Interesting hat.


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Very nice hat, I've always wanted to make one for my aunt, she has the perfect shape face.I really like the website.Thanks


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Really cute! Sort of 1930's looking. If my niece treats me right, I may make it for her.


----------



## his_rascal (Nov 26, 2011)

fergablu2 said:


> Interesting hat, but more importantly to me, how did you get a direct link through the WayBackMachine? I didn't think you could do that.


Gosh, I think I started at Pinterest! You know how that goes, you start with one link which leads to another and then another! 
 I think then maybe the next link was Ravelry. Then I just copied the link at the WayBackMachine, from the address bar.


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Lori Putz (Jul 13, 2011)

Love it! It's very 1940's


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow! That is one pretty hat! Wish I had the face for it but I will still save the pattern for someone/someday. Thanks for posting and Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## 13068 (Mar 23, 2011)

Very cute! Kept it for my pattern stash! Thanks!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Lovely hat.
I have that in my Ravelry library but haven't had time to make it yet


----------



## YoMaMi (Jan 19, 2011)

Cute, cute cute. Have it on my list for Xmas for my daughter.
List is getting awfully long!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Absolutely love this hat. Have saved from Ravelry in past but will save your site too. A must knit for me. :thumbup:


----------



## judystar (Jun 8, 2011)

Great hat. Can't wait to get started. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## G'ma Ruth (Oct 28, 2011)

Great hat, esp. for chemo pts


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Love that hat!!!


----------



## pzoe (Mar 17, 2011)

Adorable. Thanks. This one is really different. 

Pzoe


----------

